# Keep it simple



## lanceusa (Dec 14, 2008)

I often take very simple images...and they are harder to find than you think.  Keeping it simple is a philosophy that I carry over in may aspects of my life.

I'm pretty new here, and don't really know how all is supposed to be done but I'm wondering if anyone else feels as I do...and I'll love to have you post an image matching the theme.

Cheers,
Lance


----------



## lanceusa (Dec 14, 2008)

Ooops, maybe this belongs in themes...can anyone transfer it over there?


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it, simple yet beautiful. High contast, good blacks and good whites.


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah....Gotchya. If you are looking to start a thread for people to post their similar styled stuffs in you are looking for Photo themes You can PM a modderator and they can move this thread as opposed to starting a new one.


*EDIT* dammit, me and my slow typing lol

*EDIT-2* I do have a couple that are perfect for this but I gotta find them.


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

_*A Life on the Line*_





Bigger here
Original TPF posting
*___________________________________*
_*The Chirping Silhouette*_





Bigger Here
Original TPF posting
*___________________________________*
_*Shot in the Dark*_





See it bigger here
Original TPF posting
*___________________________________*
_*Smile*_





See it bigger here
Original TPF posting


----------



## keybq (Dec 14, 2008)

lol i like these. Good work man


----------



## bradster76 (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to TPF Lance.  I have a few to add: (good theme idea, BTW)


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Dec 15, 2008)

Yup, simple as can be.


----------



## javig999 (Dec 17, 2008)

Got this at a Christmas recital for the school where my wife is a teacher...not sure why I took it but I would say it qualifies...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2008)

This is not too cluttered, is it? I hope it goes with the theme! 

"Venus and Moon"


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2008)

I really LIKE to compose photos with not too many elements!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2008)

Another that I think might go in here, back then I called it 

"Lie in in the reeds"


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah, this is actually the photo I was looking for - I've always liked this one quite a bit because of the simplicity in composition:






OK, now I think I'm done (though there are a couple more that might fit, for I really DO like very "simple" compositions).


----------



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2009)

Simple


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2009)

This one might qualify for here, too:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2009)

And I think, this one works for here, too:


----------



## jeroen (Jan 12, 2009)

Crossing.


----------



## BrandonS (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Hooligan Dan (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Nov 25, 2011)

This thread needs a bump.




NIK-7111 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 25, 2011)

The irony is that some of the photos posted above really are NOT simple at all! Lovely shots, all of them are, but simple? Hmmm...?


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 25, 2011)

My addition


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 25, 2011)

d24_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 25, 2011)

d4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## bazooka (Nov 25, 2011)

Seven Falls after Sunset by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------

